
 New York Times Joins the Obnoxious "Autoplay Audio" Ad Club - wglb
http://lauren.vortex.com/archive/000713.html
======
Qz
Totally agree. At the same time, that is one ugly blog site.

~~~
hga
Lauren's been playing the net game for a long time, but I agree, even for a
minimalist style it has no style or worse.

It's being served from a slow AT&T "commercial" grade DSL line to his home so
his outwards bandwidth is limited, but you can still do a _lot_ better even at
dialup speeds.

~~~
Qz
Yeah, I recognize the 'old internet' look, having seen a zillion of those
pages back when I was on 2400 baud via CompuServe... but still.

------
pmiller2
For the moment (at least until HTML 5 gains mainstream adoption), this type of
ad is a good reason to install FlashBlock.

